# HGH mixing



## bigmanjws (Jan 6, 2012)

I have 4 - 100iu kits for a friend who is coming off of a couple surgeries.
I want to make sure i am squared away on preping him and clearing up any questions in regard to dosage and what not. I dont have the cash flow nor do I have experience with hgh or I would be all in this game too.


I need to be sure I am squared away!

1cc(ml) of water into a 10 IU vial of HGH.....
1cc is equal to 100 IU's correct?
So that makes a 10:1 ratio of water to powder correct?
So I have 1IU for each 10 mark on my syringe....

So 2IU a day would be the 20 mark right?

Appreciate any input you guys throw my way............
Just looking for general health purposes and healing more than powerlifting/bodybuilding out of his kits.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 6, 2012)

CC and IU's cannot be interchanged. This is off the top of my head but an IU is a specific dose of a specific compound that results in a specific response. 1iu of vit C could be 500mg while 1iu of potassium could be 100. Catch my drift? 

You can reconstitute it however you like. I've been going at 60 units or .6ml and taking 5iu of gh per shot. So I load up .3ml and that's 5iu. You are correct with the math but the IU thing is kinda weird.


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 6, 2012)

Correct. If you use the whole 1cc syringe for a 10iu vial each 10 mark on the syringe is = to 1iu of HGH - 

Dosage for general healing or rejuvenation would be based on weight and age. A normal dosage for someone 180-220 lbs over 35 would be 2iu ED. I take mine first thing in the AM - some prefer before bed but your normal HGH output is greatest while sleeping so I tend to pin in the AM.


----------



## bigmanjws (Jan 6, 2012)

Appreciate the feedback, the iu thing was a little cloudy for me.


----------



## theboneman (Apr 2, 2012)

so how many doses will i get out of that 10 iu bottle, with 1cc of water ?? say at 5iu's, thank you.


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 2, 2012)

What's 10 divided by 5? That's your answer.


----------

